# Need Advise in selling our Worldmark Points



## califgal (Apr 21, 2007)

We have decided to sell our Worldmark Points.  I'm going to sell it myself.  What do we need to do to make the buyers comfortable as well as protect ourselves?  Do we only accept a casheirs check or money order?  If anyone has gone through this process I would appreciate the advise. Thanks!


----------



## Steve (Apr 21, 2007)

*Use an Escrow Service*

Have Timeshare Transfer provide an "escrow only" closing for you.  It only costs $100, and it's well worth it for the security it provides to both buyer and seller.  www.timesharetransfer.com

Steve


----------



## Cathyb (Apr 21, 2007)

May I ask why you want to sell -- they do offer alot of flexibility in spite of the new junk that is going on with the big guys.


----------



## Bill4728 (Apr 24, 2007)

califgal said:


> We have decided to sell our Worldmark Points.  I'm going to sell it myself.  What do we need to do to make the buyers comfortable as well as protect ourselves?  Do we only accept a casheirs check or money order?  If anyone has gone through this process I would appreciate the advise. Thanks!



Scammers will often offer to send cashiers check and money orders. So IMHO, that would be the last thing I'd accept. 

Use an escrow service or even pay pal. But a personal check can almost always be verified with a call to the home branch so I'd accept one.


----------

